# Now that Forest Service has banned camping on Independence pass..



## eggdog (Jan 20, 2011)

Where is a good spot to camp and view the 2 days on Independence pass for the USA Pro Cycling Challenge? Last year was a blast camping up on Indy pass to watch the race.. Last year the forest service raved about how good and professional everyone was in respecting the area and keeping it clean and now this year they are not allowing camping... Any ideas on where to camp out? There are a few campsites along the way but those will be filled in no time..


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

This will be a total disaster, especially now that they are crossing Indy twice. I camped up there last year. It wasn't that big of a party. They had a ton of portolets. Maybe there was a lot of trash left behind??? 

I have to wonder if "camping" means no tents, etc and cars will still be allowed to park on the side of the road? Think about the traffic jam of people trying to get up there on each day. 

I know the fast and easy repsonse from many will be ride your bike up there. If you have no fear of being struck by lightning or don't mind riding back down in heavy rain then that is a great solution.


----------



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

Rokh On said:


> This will be a total disaster, especially now that they are crossing Indy twice. I camped up there last year. It wasn't that big of a party. They had a ton of portolets. Maybe there was a lot of trash left behind???
> 
> I have to wonder if "camping" means no tents, etc and cars will still be allowed to park on the side of the road? Think about the traffic jam of people trying to get up there on each day.
> 
> I know the fast and easy repsonse from many will be ride your bike up there. If you have no fear of being struck by lightning or don't mind riding back down in heavy rain then that is a great solution.


There's always the old "find somewhere else to watch the race" ploy and while it may not be as dramatic or cool as attending the summit of Indy Pass, the stages are long and provide numerous opportunities for viewing.

Color me clueless, but I've never unserstood the attraction of going to that length to watch less than 60 minutes of racing. 

I've been thinking about heading up past nederland to watch saturday's Golden-Boulder stage, but I'm not sure I want to deal with the crowds/traffic/general lunacy to get less than a hour of actual racing and may simply stay home, watch the stage on TV and then go for a ride or something.


----------



## maverickmtb (Feb 12, 2009)

*Even parking is restricted*

Here's a good article from the Aspen Times. I'm planning to go up and camp at Difficult Campground the weekend before. I'll be scoping sites starting Monday. It looks like the police and forest service will be making sure there's no one up there those nights. Bummer. We had a great time on top of Swan Mtn. We'll have a big sound system with us so come say hi! For the guy who said he doesn't get it... well then you just don't get it. 

Google camping ban Aspen Times. The site won't let me post the link.


----------



## eggdog (Jan 20, 2011)

*Independence pass -UPDATE!!*

Good news! Looks like they will allow overnight camping starting at 10 miles from summit..
Fair enough!

Bike race camping rules still a relaxation | Aspen Daily News Online


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

eggdog said:


> Good news! Looks like they will allow overnight camping starting at 10 miles from summit..
> Fair enough!
> 
> Bike race camping rules still a relaxation | Aspen Daily News Online



Remind me to bring a 20lb O2 tank and nasal cannula  :lol: !


----------

